# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Bài nhập 1 xâu ký tự rồi đếm số lần xuất hiện đây dùng C# để viết

## thanhdung0906

using system;
namespace demxaukytu
{
class demxaukytu
{
static void main(string[] args)
{
string a;
int dem=0;
int j ,i=0;
int []dx;
console.writeline("nhap xau ky tu:");
a=console.readline();
int n=a.length;
dx=new int [n];
for(i=0; i<n; i++)
{
dx_=1;
}
for(i=0; i<n; ++i)
{
if(dx==1) 
{
dx=0;
dem=1;
char x=a; 
for(j=i+1; j<n; j++)
{
if((a==a[j]) && (dx[j]==1))
{
dem=dem+1;
dx[j]=0;
}
}
console.writeline("so lan xuat hien cua ky {0} la: {1}",x,dem);
}
}
console.readline();
}
}
}
đây la code mình viết bằng c# minh viết trên hàm chính luôn......nếu các bạn muốn bài này viết trên phương thức,kế thừa...v..v...thì mình sẽ giúp minh viết bài này trên....rồi...có gì nt lại cho mình hay nhắn vào ních chát mình: tim_girl_he_pho_15691.
>>>>bài viết hay or hữu ích cho xin 1 lời cảm ơn_

----------

